# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  إعلام الأنام بالمتوفين هذه السنة ( 1438 ) من الأعلام

## أبو صاعد المصري

إِعلامُ الأَنامِ بالمتوفّين هذه السنة من الأَعلامِ (1438 هـ)

جمع وترتيب 
أبي معاوية مازن بن عبد الرحمن البحصلي البيروتي


الحمد لله الذي كتب الموت على كل حي، كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلاَّ وَجْهَهُ لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (القصص، 88)، كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ (الرحمن، 26، 27)، وأشهد أنْ لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له، وأشهد أنّ سيدنا محمداً رسول الله، قال له ربه: إِنَّكَ مَيِّتٌ وَإِنَّهُمْ مَيِّتُونَ (الزمر، 30)، صلى الله وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى آله وصحبه.

أما بعد، فكان الأكمل أن أنزل هذا المقال آخر يوم من هذه السنة الهجرية (1438 هـ)، ولكن كثرة موت الأعلام هذه السنة دفعني إلى إنزاله الآن، وخير البرّ عاجله، وسأُلحِق به من مات من الأعلام في شهر ذي الحجة 1438 هـ إن شاء الله، وقد رتّبتهم حسب تاريخ وفياتهم، لكن توفرت أكثر تواريخ وفياتهم عندي بالتقويم الرومي، وسأنقله لاحقاً إلى التقويم الهجري بإذن الله، ومن كان عنده زيادة أو تصحيح على ما كتبت فليفدني مشكوراً.

1 - الشيخ محمد بشير السيالكوتي الباكستاني (16‏/10‏/2016)
2 - الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط (27‏/10‏/2016)
3 - الشيخ محمد سرور زين العابدين (12‏/11‏/2016)
4 - الأستاذ عبدالمجيد زين العابدين السوري (1‏/11‏/2016)
5 - الشيخ المحقق صبحي حسن حلاّق (7‏/1‏/2017)
6 - المسند المعمر الكبير علي بن عمر القديمي (10‏/1‏/2017)
7 - الشيخ الدكتور منصور الشرايري الأردني*(توفي هو وزوجته وولدان من أولاده في طريق عودتهم إلى الأردن*في إجازة إثر حادث سير). (25‏/1‏/2017)
8 - الدكتور مهدي قاضي (22‏/2‏/2017)
9 - الشيخ خالد بن سالم المنصوري البحريني (11‏/4‏/2017)
10 - الناشر بسّام بن عبدالوهاب الجابي الدّمشقي (1953 – 2017 م) (17‏/5‏/2017)
11 - الحبيب اللمسي صاحب دار الغرب الإسلامي (18/5/ 2017)
12 - الشيخ محمد الراوي (2‏/6‏/2017)
13 - الشيخ محمود بن عبدالقادر الأرناؤوط (6‏/6‏/2017)
14 - الشيخ الدكتور عبد السلام أبو ناجي شيخ أصول الفقه بليبيا .
15 - الدكتور محمد أديب الصالح الدمشقي (2‏/7‏/2017)
16 - محدث الهند الشيخ محمد يونس الجَوْنْفُوري (11‏/7‏/2017)
17 - د. عبد الكريم اللاحم (15‏/7‏/2017)
18 - الشيخ محمد شقرة (17‏/7‏/2017)
19 - الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الجبرين (28‏/7‏/2017)
20 - الشيخ عبد الله التليدي المغربي (5‏/8‏/2017)
21 - الشيخ الـمُسنِد محمَّد ظهيرالدين المُباركفوري الرحماني (14‏/8‏/2017)
22 - الشيخان الكويتيان د. وليد العلي وفهد الحسيني (14‏/8‏/2017)
23 - الشيخ المفسر محمد عبدالله أمجد چهتوي (1935-2017 م) (15‏/8‏/2017)
24 - د. عبدالمهدي عبدالقادر (أستاذ الحديث وعلومه بكلية أصول الدين بالقاهرة) (16‏/8‏/2017)
25 - الشاعر الدكتور أحمد راتب حموش الدمشقي (17‏/8‏/2017)
26 - الشيخ صالح الإلْغي (17‏/8‏/2017)
27 - الشيخ عبد الرحمن السنافي الكويتي (21/8/2017)
28 - الشيخ محمد زحل المغربي (1943 – 2017 م)
29 - الشيخ محمد بن حميدة (23/8/2017 م)
30 - الشيخ نادر بن السنوسي العمراني ؛ قتل غيلة ، وهو عضو رابطة علماء المسلمين وأمين هيئة علماء ليبيا .
31 - الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد محمد حنطور  أستاذ الأدب والنقد في كلية اللغة العربية - جامعة الأزهر بالمنصورة ، الأربعاء غرة محرم 1438 وصلاة الجنازة عصر غد الخميس في قريته (المعتمدية) مركز المحلة الكبرى.
32 - 

================

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحمهم الله رحمة واسعة 
والله اعلم من سيضم اسمه للقائمة قبل انصارم هذه السنة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون،، رحمهم الله وغفرلهم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمهم الله، وألحقنا بهم على خير

----------

